# Attestation at the Portuguese consulate



## mantech (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi 
I have a Kuwait PCC issued in Kuwait and attested by the mofa kuwait. I need to have this attested from the Portuguese consulate in Abu Dhabi. What are the other documents required for this and is there any agent in Abu Dhabi that does this.

Thanks


----------

